# Apples for Health, Sweet to Tart



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's a listing of *apples* rated from *sweet* to *tart*, one being the sweetest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Fuji
2. Gala
3. Jonagold
4. Cameo
5. Red Prince & Jonathan
6. Red Delicious
7. Honey Crisp
8. Rome
9. Mcintosh
10. Braeburn
11. Pink Lady
12. Granny Smith

Haven't tried them all, but we like *tart* over *sweet.*  Our favorite is Pink Lady, followed by Braeburn and Granny Smith.  Prefer the firmer flesh over he softer 'mealy' apples.  What kind of apple do you like?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2012)

Granny Smiths also keep very well, we'll take some on a camping trip and they'll stay fresh longer than the others.  :apple:


----------



## Elzee (Nov 16, 2012)

One evening, my husband and I were a little hungry for dinner but we also wanted a dessert. But we weren't hungry enough for both - so, we ate only our dessert. (What we can get away with these days, now that our kids have grown and flown the nest.) We realized that our dessert was quite healthy, so we felt justified in only eating dessert that evening. 

I buy whatever apples are the least expensive, so I suppose the apples can be whatever suits your fancy.
Our dessert that evening and now, one of our favorites:

Uncooked Apple Crisp

Cut up an apple each and put an apple in a bowl - 2 bowls for 2 people, etc. - Leave the apple raw - don't bake nor microwave
Add chopped up pecans (or whatever nuts you prefer or even granola)
Add some cream (whatever cream you want or need - fat free half/half, whipping cream, half/half or even milk)

A quick, simple and yet, healthy dessert - Enjoy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2012)

Mmmm...you had me sold when you mentioned cream!


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2012)

Hard to bet a Macintosh apple especially when you like a crisp semi-sweet apple..
When I lived in Montreal, we went apple picking every year and they were mostly Macks.. Fresh apples are delicious..

As far as eating a sweet apple, a Royal Gala is also hard to beat.. Again, crisp and sweet..

Apples do keep for a long time when kept cool but they become softer inside..

As far as baking goes, a Wolf River or a Spy apple is best....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2012)

Not familiar with Wolf or Spy, but I like a hard, crisp apple...not soft or mealy inside.


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh dear, I have quite a few favorites! I enjoy Fuji, Gala, Honey Crisp, Braeburn and Pink Lady. I used to like Granny Smith but that was many years ago when I was a child and ate them off of my grandmother's apple tree. I promptly got a stomach ache and steered clear of them since, LOL. But that was most likely my own fault, being a kid and pigging out on Granny Smiths.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2017)

An organic apple per day, full article and links...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1892/pr...day/#more-1892





> Some of what is known about apples isn’t exactly breaking news. For  quite a long while, scientists have been aware that apples are a good  source of health promoting properties, including potassium, soluble  fiber (pectin) and Vitamin C.
> 
> In more recent times, researchers have identified a multitude of  antioxidants and phytochemicals in apples that likely contribute to this  fruit’s positive reputation. Also, there is currently a greater  understanding about the value of apple skin as a significant contributor  to disease protection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 5, 2017)

I like Yellow Delicious for a sweeter apple and when I'm in the mood for a tart apple,I go with Granny Smith.  I use Grannies for pie making also because we prefer a more tart pie. I really miss Greenings for pies which I haven't seen on the market in the last few years,Granny Smith seemed to replace them for some reason.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2017)

I never heard of Greenings Ruth.  We've been on this eating one apple every evening to avoid heartburn and have mostly eaten small Pink Ladys that are tart.  Been buying the organic version from Walmart, very good.  I do like a more tart apple pie, of course have to take the edge off with some ice cream.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2017)

Just tried a Pink Pearl apple sold at Kroger supermarket a couple of days ago, today I bought a few more.  They're pretty good, on the tart side the way we like them, and a pinkish flesh inside.  We've been eating a small lunchbox sized apple every evening to ward off nighttime heartburn, and the practice works well.  Usually a Pink Lady or Granny Smith, if the Pink Pearl came in the small size, I'd probably buy them regularly.  But chances are they won't be available for that long.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 8, 2017)

I always buy pink lady and try to eat a apple everyday ...tonight for our main meal we had a fresh salad with lettuce ,spring onion ,sundried tomato strips ,tomato and sliced apple it adds a nice little crunch to the salad ....we had stir fried beef strips on top of the salad


----------



## hearlady (Nov 9, 2017)

I love Pink Lady. I used to put my apples in a pretty bowl on the counter but have learned they will keep  a long time in the frig.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2017)

Macoun Apples


Macoun apple.  Macoun apples are pronounced Macoon, the apple that the people of  New England love.   California might be where you live but if born in New England you still have to get the Macoun apples!  Macoun  great apples that are one of the parents of the worlds most famous apple, Honeycrisp. Along with McIntosh apples, Cortland, Empire, and Northern Spy these apples love to be grown where its cold, in Macoun Country.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm not an apple lover but will eat a Fuji apple once in awhile.  In fact I prefer veggies over fruit and find it difficult to add some to my diet.


----------



## Wren (Nov 9, 2017)

The crisper the better for me, first choice is just ripe Braeburn then Granny Smith and Pink Lady


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2017)

I like hard and sweet apples.  I've been shying away from them because they were bad last time I bought them.  I wish we could sample them at the grocery!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2018)

Healing properties of apples, full article HERE.



> *This  commonly overlooked superfood protects the body from nuclear fallout,  kills a wide range of cancers, and keeps the arteries unclogged -- to name but a few, experimentally confirmed ways in which the apple awakens your inner physician.
> 
> **"An apple a day keeps the doctor away."*
> ​
> ...


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 6, 2018)

Growing up I became fond of Gravenstein apples
Crisp, tart-ish
Had to pick ‘em at the right time or they became applesauce 

Fuji or Gala have become my favs
…aside from those existing in pies


----------

